# Intel Kentsfield OC



## marcford89 (Aug 26, 2008)

Specs:
Antec 900 Case
Corsair 850W PSU
EVGA 680i SLI Mobo Model: 122-CK-NF68
Intel Kentsfield 2.4ghz Quad Core Processor Q6600 
[email protected] 266MHZ
SLI'd EVGA 9800 GTX+ 
Scythe Mugen 2 CPU cooler
8GB Corsair RAM PC2-6400 (400 MHZ)

Temps:
Core0 High: 33c Low: 27c
Core1 High: 32c Low: 27c
Core2 High: 30c Low: 23c
Core3 High: 27c Low: 22c

These temperatures are all recorded running World of Warcraft in the background. Also, running iTunes playing music.




I've used a few online guides to overclocking my processor to about 25% to 3.0ghz typically over the last few weeks. Some guides were unreliable and left me very unstable, while some were a little bit more reliable... and left me more stable-r. I've backed down my Bios to preOC settings for another go.



Any help on getting everything I can possibly can to OC effectively would be fantastic. ray:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

There is a thread at the top of the overclocking forum called if you are new to overclocking read here first. It will tell you about what to do.

Also running Itunes and wow isn't sufficient as a test to see if you are stable and to see what your temps are. you need to run prime95 for about 7 hours whilst monitoring the temps and you also need to run memtest86 to check that your memory is stable after oveclocking too.


----------



## marcford89 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ran Prime95's torture test for about 8+ Hours overnight. No errors or any problems. System max temperature reached 44c and leveled off. Just got done running memtest86... 3.5 hour scan... 0 errors.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks like your stable and a good overclock too  you might be able to pushe higher if you want too.


----------



## marcford89 (Aug 26, 2008)

Is anyone else overclocking this same processor and keeping it stable? I'd like to know what you're doing because some of the guides other for this CPU are a little bit shady.


----------

